
Material Design Hierarchical Display JQuery Plugin - zavoloklom
http://zavoloklom.github.io/material-design-hierarchical-display/
======
on_and_off
I have got to admit that I strongly prefer the 'simple demo' implementation to
the more complete one. The different waves and reflection effect in the "Demo
With Animate.css" feel overcrowded and distracting to me.

It is probably a bit subjective though

~~~
zavoloklom
You always have a choice. Demo with animate.css just shows that you're not
limited to default animation and can create your own.

